# Craftex CX706 (similar to PM1022) issues



## Kotyara

Hi folks,

I'm a newbie about 6 months into the hobby. Have a Craftex CX706 10x22 lathe I bought new and I'm having some issues with the apron and carriage movement. It is really choppy, almost like it's full of chips, to the point that it's almost impossible to move just a .001" in some spots. When I got the lathe I cleaned and greased the rack and pinion gear, but it has not improved. Any advice on adjusting it to smooth out the carriage travel? 

A few days ago I noticed there's a sight glass and fill/drain plugs on the apron, even though the manual doesn't mention apron oil aside from little oil ports for way oil. Does that machine take apron oil, or is it just a repurposed casting?

Lastly, what type of oil can I use for the gear box? The manual is calling for Mobilgear 627, but it's pretty hard to come by, and only in 5 gallon jugs. Are there any alternatives that could be had in a quart or gallon sizes?

Apart from that, any advice on setup and operation of this lathe would be much appreciated. It's been working fine for the most part, but I'm sure there're some things I'm neglecting.

Cheers,
Alex.


----------



## mikey

Alex, I'll bump this to the top for you. 

I have no idea why your carriage is binding up. If it was me, I would take it apart to see what the issue is. If the apron requires it to be filled with oil, that will become apparent when you take it apart.

For an equivalent to the Mobilgear 627, I'm attaching an equivalence chart I got on the net. Amazon sells the replacement oil, Mobilgear 600 XP 100 for reasonable prices.


----------



## Kotyara

I was afraid that was going to be the case. Not looking forward to taking the apron off, but I guess it would be a prudent thing to do. Probably lots of burrs causing the roughness.

As for the oil, Mobilgear 600 XP 100 is only available in 5gal pails AFAIK. Don't really want to buy that for the quart or less that I need for the oil change. That's why I was asking for what others use. The closest I could find is this: https://www.mcmaster.com/#2158k16/=195j72f or one of these https://www.mcmaster.com/#circulating-oil/=195j7dm
I've also heard of people using ATF, which is ISO 68.

Maybe I should post this in Precision Mathews forum, seems to be much more traffic there...


----------



## mikey

My Emco lathe calls for DTE 25 hydraulic oil for the gearbox. https://www.mcmaster.com/#mobil-dte-25-oil/=195lzvr


----------



## seasicksteve

Check the 1/2 nut to be sure it is completely open. It could be partially closed and nicking the lead screw as you traverse the carriage. Check the the 1/2 nuts are secure in the housing and not hanging loose


----------



## Kotyara

Took it apart most of way. Halfnut(single) seems to be fine, but I think I found the issue: the piece that clamps the carriage to the rear ways. The surface underneath the ways that it clamps to is really rough. If I loosen it, the movement is better, but the carriage tips over slightly. Stoning it didnt do much good. I'll play around with some shims, but I guess I'll just have to live with it.

The apron gears were bone dry, but seemed to turn freely. I'll try pouring some oil in there, hopefully it'll stay.

Cheers for the feedback guys!

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Downwindtracker2

Rather than trying to find the recommended machine shop gear oil, I use Lucas synthetic EP 80-140 differential gear oil. It's very good oil, and it's basically 30wt. But the most important thing, it's available at Lordco.


----------



## Kotyara

Thanks! Definitely easier than ordering from McMaster.


----------



## Downwindtracker2

Craftex tools are brothers to Grizzly tools. The owners are brothers as well. I found much better manual for my '92  DF 1224g then than the BusyBee version for the same lathe.


----------



## Thriller

Has anyone found a better manual than the busy bee one for the CX706? What would it be equivalent too?


----------



## ub27Rocks

Grizzly G0602/0752 is better manual. The Kin g KC1022ML is ok manual. I have a KC1022ML and get bits of useful info from all 3.


----------



## Thriller

ub27Rocks said:


> Grizzly G0602/0752 is better manual. The Kin g KC1022ML is ok manual. I have a KC1022ML and get bits of useful info from all 3.


I actually looked at the grizzly G0768 manual today as well and it is so much better than what I have.


----------

